
Ego depletion is not just disappearing, it’s turning negative - luu
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2019/11/19/break-out-the-marshmallows-friends-ego-depletion-is-due-to-change-sign/
======
thecolorblue
To save other from googling it as I did here is the wiki page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ego_depletion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ego_depletion)

"Ego depletion refers to the idea that self-control or willpower draws upon a
limited pool of mental resources that can be used up. When the energy for
mental activity is low, self-control is typically impaired, which would be
considered a state of ego depletion. In particular, experiencing a state of
ego depletion impairs the ability to control oneself later on."

Maybe someone else can summarize what this article is trying to show because
it was lost on me.

------
namirez
I'm not sure if this is supposed to be humor or not, but this post doesn't add
any valuable insight to the paper it's citing. Of course a linear fit is not
the right approach here.

------
dgreensp
What is the short version of why ego depletion isn’t actually a thing, or a
link about it? This is one of those ideas that is still making the rounds.

------
platz
thought 'ego depletion' was debunked years ago

~~~
sshine
I have no idea what it is, this meme is lost on me.

